# Blue Ridge Retriever Club Spring Trial



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Just a reminder that the Blue Ridge Retriever Club Spring Trial entries close tonight, Monday May 6th.

The trial will be held in the vicinity of Farmville VA. 

I look forward to seeing you!

Thanks!

Steve Bireley
President
BRRC


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

The Open will be at a farm 2 miles from the headquarters. It will be signed from the turn onto 723 (Cork rd.) 

The Derby will start near the trial headquarters on the VRB grounds.


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Derby 1st series callbacks

3,4,5,6,8,9,10,11,12,13,16,17,18 (13 dogs)


----------



## Good Dogs (Nov 1, 2005)

Did the derby finish?
Q dog wanting to sleep late, regards


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Derby finished. Steve Ferguson won with Molly


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Way to go Steve and Molly!


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats to Steve!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Steve, on your Derby WIN with Miss Molly! What a spring!

rita


----------



## Zman1001 (Oct 15, 2009)

Q results

First. 16 linda battle
Second. 19 jeff talley
Third buddy nick elam
Fourth george fieblekorn
Rj. 12
Jams. 1,5,11,20,25


----------



## duxbay (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow !! Way to go Linda .


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Open-1st #7(QNO) 2nd #8 (QNA) 3rd #26 4th #16 RJ #5 Jam #34


----------



## Gwen Pleasant (Jun 2, 2005)

Amat callbacks to 3rd: 1,4,5,8,10,12,15,16,18,19,24,27,28,31,33


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Congrats Steve and Lola!


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Open Results
7 FC AFC Robbers' Stray Bullet Marion Stroud Swingle Alan Pleasant 1st 
8 Holland Cliffs Tropical Storm Alvin Hatcher Alan Pleasasnt/Alvin Hatcher 2nd 
26 Ranger's Lone Lola Steve and Cindy Bireley Steve Bireley/Dave Smith 3rd 
16 Pleasant River Bufflehead John & Anne Marshall Anne Marshall/Alan Pleasant 4th 
5 FC CK's Blue Velvet Marion Stroud-Swingle Alan Pleasant Res. Jam 
34 FC Maplecreek's Mini Chopper Peggy and Joe Cooper Alan Pleasant Jam 


AM Results
28 FC-AFC Great Bunns Of Fire Mac & Lynne DuBose Mac DuBose/Lynne DuBose 1st 
31 Lake Countrys Cold Cash Alvin Hatcher Alvin Hatcher 2nd 
18 AFC Holland Cliffs Nicole's Time Alvin Hatcher Alvin Hatcher 3rd 
33 FC-AFC Carolina's Acoustic Storm Kay and Clint Joyner Clint Joyner 4th 
1 Ranger's Lone Lola Steve and Cindy Bireley Steve Bireley Res. Jam 
4 Holland Cliffs Tropical Storm Alvin Hatcher Alvin Hatcher Jam 
10 STONEY KNOLLS OUTLAW George Francis George Francis Jam

Q Results

16 Hunton Creek's Nauti Kate*** Linda M Battle Linda M Battle 1st 
19 Walker Decision Point Leon Stepanian Jeff Talley/Leon Stepanian 2nd 
7 Shooter's Yellow Submarine QAA Nick Elam Nick Elam 3rd 
23 Dr. Nicks No Da of Maggie Creek George Fiebelkorn George Fiebelkorn 4th 
12 Powhatan's Schaefer, SH Douglas Zahniser Doug Zahniser Res. Jam 
1 Brink's Unsinkable Molly Brown steve ferguson Steve Ferguson Jam 
5 Mac's Merry Magdalene MH Michael McDaniel Mike McDaniel Jam 
11 Swift Creeks Sonic Boom Charles Mezera Chuck Mezera Jam 
20 Topend's Shooter Nick Elam Nick Elam Jam 
25 Old Gun's Nate Don't Be Late Lee Hodges Lee Hodges/Doug Zahniser Jam 

Derby Results

6 Brink's Unsinkable Molly Brown steve ferguson Steve Ferguson 1st 
17 Delpond's Hungry Jack Mark Menzies Mark Menzies 2nd 
4 Ranger's Wannabe Famous Molly French Monte French 3rd 
5 Dancehall Dreamer Jeffery J Talley Jeff Talley 4th 
9 Delpond's Aunt Jemima Mark Menzies Mark Menzies Res. Jam 
10 Watermark's Firedog Mary Tatum Bill Hillmann Jam 
12 Cherry Run's Tumbiln' Dice Rob Cherry Rob Cherry Jam


----------



## Sabireley (Feb 2, 2005)

Congratulations to all who finished and placed. The weather not withstanding, the trial ran smoothly and was a success. I would like to thank everyone who came to Farmville and ran the trial. It takes the efforts and generosity of many people to put on trials so we can run every weekend. I would especially like to thank those who volunteered to help, and made the trial run smoothly, including our judges, marshalls, guns, bird boys, cooks, and the field trial committee. Special thanks go to the Virgina Retriever Benefit, Leon Stepanian, and Blue Rock Resources for making the grounds available for us to hold the trial. Good grounds are becoming increasingly rare and we are lucky to have these available to us. 

Good luck in the upcoming trials!

Steve Bireley
President
Blue Ridge Retriever Club


----------

